# liquid dbol help



## who_gives_a_shit (Mar 16, 2015)

Ok so I just started my cycle and I'm throwing in dbol this time around. I know the basics on it but what am I looking for in terms of effects? I'm taking approximately 30mg an hour before my lifts. I know you can space it out but I'm not trying to bring that with me everywhere. I'm just curious what to watch out for to know if I should adjust the dosage up or down. I'm doing your basic bulk stack test e, deca, and dbol


----------



## Beefcake (Mar 17, 2015)

I'd take 40 or 50.  You can split it up if you need to.  Take it every single day.  Around day 5 or 6 you'll feel like you can bench press a ****ing truck!!!  Great stuff, can't wait until my next cycle to get some.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 17, 2015)

If your Dbol is good, your dose is fine.

Aside from extreme happiness, you get big and strong fast.

Dbol is my mistress. Dbol is like an asian mistress. She gives you bang bang real fast, and then gives you a massage after.

Get the tums ready if you get some indegestion from it.


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Mar 17, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> If your Dbol is good, your dose is fine.
> 
> Aside from extreme happiness, you get big and strong fast.
> 
> ...



I think I have a good source  and my stomach did kinda feel a little weird but I figured that was just me being a pussy as I tend to worry about new things in my system. I figured id do a lower dose my first time to get the feel for it!


----------



## 11Bravo (Mar 17, 2015)

50 mg a day split


----------



## Shane1974 (Mar 17, 2015)

High blood pressure, nose bleeds, horny enough to **** a brick wall, water weight, strength, and itchy nipples. That's what I get.


----------



## Assassin32 (Mar 17, 2015)

Make sure you keep your BP in check.


----------



## automatondan (Mar 17, 2015)

Assassin32 said:


> Make sure you keep your BP in check.



Thats what the tadalafil is for.........


----------



## ForkLift (Mar 18, 2015)

Your gonna blow up like a ballon, me i take 50mg ED but you can easily get away with half that dose. You will gain 10 pounds in ten days and strength goes thru the rough. Make sure u got an good AI on hand tho in case ur nips start to hurt..which they most likely will!


----------



## WWPJim (Mar 31, 2015)

Shane1974 said:


> High blood pressure, nose bleeds, horny enough to **** a brick wall, water weight, strength, and itchy nipples. That's what I get.



sounds like my friday nights


----------



## Spongy (Mar 31, 2015)

WWPJim said:


> sounds like my friday nights



What's your game?


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Mar 31, 2015)

Well I'm starting my third week, didn't put much on the first week then upped my carbs and water intake and so far I'm fluctuating between eight and ten pounds of increased weight. No itchy nips or anything so that's good. Horny as **** but that could be test slowly kicking in. Strength has increased. More stamina for sure. I'm not quite sure about those back pumps people talk about though. Or maybe I'm just over looking it. But so far so good


----------



## Cobra Strike (Mar 31, 2015)

Nice brother...sounds on track. Oh and about those back pumps...i dont get them either. Some people experience things and others dont...be happy you dont get them


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 31, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Nice brother...sounds on track. Oh and about those back pumps...i dont get them either. Some people experience things and others dont...be happy you dont get them



I don't either but I do get ab pumps, they suck real bad!


----------



## who_gives_a_shit (Apr 1, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Nice brother...sounds on track. Oh and about those back pumps...i dont get them either. Some people experience things and others dont...be happy you dont get them



Yah I figured it might just be something I don't experience, happy with everything so far


----------

